# Geforce Titan: OC Varianten von EVGA



## cesium137 (27. Februar 2013)

Kurz nach dem Launch der Geforce Titan legt EVGA mit den bereits von früheren Generationen  bekannten SC-Varianten nach

EVGA | Articles | EVGA GeForce GTX Titan

Die Luftgekühlten SC`s kommen mit 876Mhz Baseclock sowie 928Mhz Boostclock (Serie 837/876)
Es dürfte sich hierbei wohl um die Referenzkarten mit lediglich modifiziertem Bios handeln.
Die Signature Serie unterscheidet sich von der SC offensichtlich lediglich durch ein T-Shirt sowie ein Mauspad

http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/06G-P4-2791.pdf
http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/06G-P4-2793.pdf

Mit der Signature durchbricht EVGA dann auch hier in Deutschland erstmalig die 1000€ Schwelle bei luftgekülten Single GPU Karten - keine schlechte Leistung.




Gelistet sind die Karten auch schon z.B. bei Caseking

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...IDIA-GTX-Titan-Serie:::10452_10651_11112.html


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2013)

Etwas mehr Text wäre schön gewesen.


----------



## keinnick (27. Februar 2013)

Die Karte ist mir als Standard-Version schon zu teuer. Wenn die meinen, das Ding ein wenig zu übertakten und ein T-Shirt sowie ein Mauspad dazu zu packen um dann gleich noch 100 Euro mehr zu verlangen, können die das Teil behalten


----------



## NickScrewball (28. Februar 2013)

Mal im Ernst, sicher eine mächtige Karte, aber zum zocken ist sowas für Normalsterbliche doch ein klein bisschen unerschwinglich!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Februar 2013)

Tja ist eben das Gleiche wie mit einem Porsche...


----------



## marcus_T (28. Februar 2013)

nur das man mit einem Porsche Frauen einheitzen kann  mit Sicherheit geht da noch mehr.
Aber mit einer GraKa holst maximal dich selbst hinterm Ofen vor.

ich rechne mal etwas anders.
4 Tablets nämlich für jeden eins in meiner Familie und wir sind voll ausgestattet und jeder kann seiner Wege im trauten Heim gehen.
Alle sind Happy


----------



## cesium137 (28. Februar 2013)

marcus_T schrieb:


> nur das man mit einem Porsche Frauen einheitzen kann  mit Sicherheit geht da noch mehr.
> Aber mit einer GraKa holst maximal dich selbst hinterm Ofen vor.



Und das ist natürlich eine völlig bescheuerte Idee etwas für sich selbst zu kaufen




marcus_T schrieb:


> ich rechne mal etwas anders.
> 4 Tablets nämlich für jeden eins in meiner Familie und wir sind voll ausgestattet und jeder kann seiner Wege im trauten Heim gehen.
> Alle sind Happy


 

Ich denke die Titan ist weniger für die Personen gemacht die für jede Ausgabe den Familienrat einberufen müssen


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. Februar 2013)

steht das SC nich für "superclocked"? da erwart ich mehr grundtakt ~
auch wenn ich mir die karte schon als "langweiliges referenzdesign" nicht leisten kann/würde


----------



## veteran (28. Februar 2013)

Der Mehrpreis für die SC Varianten (Luftgekühlt) lohnt sich wohl kaum, die paar MHz kann ich mir genauso gut mit dem Afterburner oder dem Evga Tool fest einstellen das ist genau das gleiche und ich spare mir die Kohle.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Februar 2013)

Es ist ja nichts neues, dass EVGA für wenig nochmal viel nimmt.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Februar 2013)

marcus_T schrieb:


> 4 Tablets nämlich für jeden eins in meiner Familie und wir sind voll ausgestattet und jeder kann seiner Wege im trauten Heim gehen.
> Alle sind Happy


 die moderne familie 
bloß nix mit einander zu tun haben ^^


----------



## veteran (28. Februar 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es ist ja nichts neues, dass EVGA für wenig nochmal viel nimmt.



Da gebe ich dir recht, es gibt aber auch immer noch ein paar Leute die nicht wissen das man sich den Mehrpreis sparen kann wenn man den Afterburner nimmt und die MHz dort einstellt


----------



## Ahab (28. Februar 2013)

Langweilig. Ich bin gespannt wann die ersten Custom-Designs kommen.  Wobei das Referenz-Design eigentlich ja ziemlich gut ist.


----------



## Kuma77 (28. Februar 2013)

veteran schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht, es gibt aber auch immer noch ein paar Leute die nicht wissen das man sich den Mehrpreis sparen kann wenn man den Afterburner nimmt und die MHz dort einstellt


 
Wenn man selber das OC einrichtet gibt es keine Garantie mehr vom Hersteller. Ich kaufe nur OC Grafikkarten und bin so sicher, wenn was sein sollte, dann kann ich die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen. Ich bin Besitzer einer ASUS GTX 680 DC2T (gekauft für ca. 495,- €), da möchte ich auf meinen Garantieanspruch nicht verzichten. 500,- € habe ich auch nicht mal eben so "rumliegen" .


----------



## horst--one (28. Februar 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es ist ja nichts neues, dass EVGA für wenig nochmal viel nimmt.



Bleibt bei EVGA der Garantieanspruch nicht auch bei Kühler wechsel erhalten?


----------



## kombiv6 (28. Februar 2013)

Ja normalerweise ist dem so


----------



## veteran (28. Februar 2013)

Kuma77 schrieb:


> Wenn man selber das OC einrichtet gibt es keine Garantie mehr vom Hersteller. Ich kaufe nur OC Grafikkarten und bin so sicher, wenn was sein sollte, dann kann ich die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen. Ich bin Besitzer einer ASUS GTX 680 DC2T (gekauft für ca. 495,- €), da möchte ich auf meinen Garantieanspruch nicht verzichten. 500,- € habe ich auch nicht mal eben so "rumliegen" .



Das ist wohl richtig, hier beim TE geht es zwar um OC Karten von Haus aus, glaube aber im ganzen Forum geht es nicht darum wie man seine Graka im Originalzustand belässt, um ja die Garantie nicht zu verlieren, wobei es erstmal nicht ganz so einfach zu beweisen ist das die Graka mal um ca 30 MHz OC wurde, sondern wie man seine Graka mit gesunden Menschenverstand übertaktet für meinetwegen 24/7 Betrieb oder kurzen Benches ohne das die Karte abraucht.


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2013)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Ich denke die Titan ist weniger für die Personen gemacht die für jede Ausgabe den Familienrat einberufen müssen


Ich denke ein Porsche hat ein besseres P/L als die Titan. 

MfG


----------



## cesium137 (28. Februar 2013)

Ahab schrieb:


> Langweilig. Ich bin gespannt wann die ersten Custom-Designs kommen.  Wobei das Referenz-Design eigentlich ja ziemlich gut ist.


 
Das ist es halt! Du kannst die leistungsmäßig monströse Titan durch das 2-Slot Exhaust Design in jeden Mini-PC Zwängen - die umfangreichen Temperatur / TDP Regelwerke tun ihr übriges.
Damit ein Custom Design überhaupt Sinn hätte müsste sich erstmal die max. TDP deutlich nach oben verschieben lassen - sonst fährst Du ja mit dem Standard Kühler sowohl leise als auch effizient.

Das OC - Editionen der EVGA sehe ich allerdings auch eher als nutzlos an. Du brauchst bei der Titan die TDP lediglich auf 105% zu erweitern sowie das Templimit auf unkritische 85 Grad zu setzen und hast von da an auch nie unter ~980Mhz Boosttakt



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich denke ein Porsche hat ein besseres P/L als die Titan.
> 
> MfG



Und ich denke eine Ariane 5 hat ein besseres P/L als der 911er


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Februar 2013)

cesium137 schrieb:


> DaStash schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und ich hab nichma nen führerschein für den porsche


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2013)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Und ich denke eine Ariane 5 hat ein besseres P/L als der 911er


Na wenn du meinst. 

Aber bezogen auf dein comment, worauf ich geantwortet hatte, ist dass nun mal so. Im Vergleich zur gebotenen Leistung ist die Karte einfach nur überteuert. Und das hat nichts mit Luxusgut zu tun, der Preis ist einfach overrated, schliesslich bekommt eine bessere Leistung wenn man SLI oder Crossfire macht, mit den gleichen Kartenhersteller und zahlt auch noch weniger.

MfG


----------



## cesium137 (28. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Na wenn du meinst.
> 
> Aber bezogen auf dein comment, worauf ich geantwortet hatte, ist dass nun mal so. Im Vergleich zur gebotenen Leistung ist die Karte einfach nur überteuert. Und das hat nichts mit Luxusgut zu tun, der Preis ist einfach overrated, schliesslich bekommt eine bessere Leistung wenn man SLI oder Crossfire macht, mit den gleichen Kartenhersteller und zahlt auch noch weniger.
> 
> MfG



Der Nissan GTR fährt im Beschleunigungsduell jeden Porsche bis zum Turbo S in Grund und Boden. Auf der Nordschleife sowie dem Hockenheimring(kleiner Kurs) zieht er auch dem eine lange Nase. Und das für (ausstattungsbereinigt) 75.000€ weniger (für genaue zahlen bemühe bitte die Sport Auto - Deutschlands Sportwagenzeitschrift mit der grössten Reputation.)

Die Titan ist im Vergleich zum Mitbewerb ein bisschen schneller für einen frechen Preis - der 911er ein bisschen langsamer für einen frechen Preis.
Soviel zu dem von Dir hoch gepriesenen P/L Verhältnis des Porsche


----------



## Verminaard (28. Februar 2013)

Frage: hat man denn diese Mehrleistung durch CF/SLI immer, oder ist es nicht so das sowas durchaus unterstuetzt werden muss, damit man die CF/SLI Vorteile geniessen kann?
War da nicht etwas, das in einigen (vielen?) Situationen die zweite Karte einfach brach mitlaeuft?

Ich war SLI User mit nem Voodoo2 Gespann. Damals war das aber irgendwie anders, wenn ich an die Skalierung/Performance unter realistischen, nicht Benchmarkzustaenden, denke.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Frage: hat man denn diese Mehrleistung durch CF/SLI immer, oder ist es nicht so das sowas durchaus unterstuetzt werden muss, damit man die CF/SLI Vorteile geniessen kann?
> War da nicht etwas, das in einigen (vielen?) Situationen die zweite Karte einfach brach mitlaeuft?



SLI/CF funktioniert nur dann, wenn das Game es unterstützt und AMD und Nvidia entsprechende Game Profile mit den Treibern mitliefern. Eine der ganz wenigen Games, das nicht mit M-GPU funktionierte war Rage. Ansonsten liefen alle AAA-Games die ich in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe (und das waren einige  ) sehr gut mit zwei Grafikkarten, und das Größtenteils schon zum Release der jeweiligen Games.


----------



## Verminaard (28. Februar 2013)

mhh, aber es werden immer Pauschalaussagen getroffen die einfach nicht stimmen.

Kann man wieder und wieder durchkauen, bringt nix, da spziell bei der Titan sehr einseitige Sichtweisen vorherrschen, und kaum eine andere Meinung geduldet wird.


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2013)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Der Nissan GTR fährt im Beschleunigungsduell jeden Porsche bis zum Turbo S in Grund und Boden. Auf der Nordschleife sowie dem Hockenheimring(kleiner Kurs) zieht er auch dem eine lange Nase. Und das für (ausstattungsbereinigt) 75.000€ weniger (für genaue zahlen bemühe bitte die Sport Auto - Deutschlands Sportwagenzeitschrift mit der grössten Reputation.)
> 
> Die Titan ist im Vergleich zum Mitbewerb ein bisschen schneller für einen frechen Preis - der 911er ein bisschen langsamer für einen frechen Preis.
> Soviel zu dem von Dir hoch gepriesenen P/L Verhältnis des Porsche


Welchen Ausstattungsvorteil genau hat denn die Titan?? 

MfG


----------



## cesium137 (28. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Welchen Ausstattungsvorteil genau hat denn die Titan??
> 
> MfG


 
Meistens bringen solche Diskussionen hier rein gar nichts - aber gut - der Versuch schadet nicht

Für mich!!! ist die Titan die perfekte Lösung für einen HighEnd Mini-PC.
Man nimmt ein winziges hochwertiges Mini - ITX Gehäuse aus Alu - packt ein Asus Z77 Deluxe ITX Board nebst i-3770k hinzu - steckt eine Titan hinzu und fertig ist eine Mini - Monstermaschine.

Hier kommen die Stärken der Karte voll zum tragen:

-perfektes Thermalmanagment durch Temperatur - sowie TDP Überwachung.
-sehr leise trotz 2-Slot Exhaust Design - die warme Luft landet grösstenteils draussen und nicht im winzigen Gehäuse.
-niedrige Last unter Leerlauf
-niedrige Last bei Blueray Wiedergabe

Der perfekte Media PC im Wohnzimmer neben dem 4000€ Samsung LCD 

Und wer sowas will - dem ist es schnurzegal daß man für den gleichen Preis auch 2 Matrix 7970 in einen Bigtower pflanzen kann und dadurch zum gleichen Preis mehr Dampf hat.
Es ist ihm auch egal daß man in den eingangs beschriebenen MiniPC genausogut eine GTX 680 pflanzen könnte die auch durchaus ausreichend Leistung bei guter Effizienz besitzt.

Die Titan ist die perfekte Single GPU - für einen absolut überzogenen - ja schon fast unverschämten Preis.
Die meisten der potentiellen Käufer wissen also auf was sie sich einlassen


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2013)

Mal eine Frage. Wenn du mini-ITX nutzt, dann sicherlich als Wohnzimmer PC? 
Ist die Karte da nicht für einen, wahrscheinlich, Full-HD Fernseher dann zu überdimenioniert, quasi Perlen vor die Säue?
Für solche Auflösungen gibt es doch auch "andere" High-End Lösungen wo die "eingekaufte" Leistung auch zum tragen kommt?

Ich sag mal, wenn man jetzt 4K zocken möchte und aus bekannten Gründen auf Multi GPU verzichten möchte kann ich das nachvollziehen, auch wenn das das P/L Verhältnis nicht besser macht. 



cesium137 schrieb:


> Die Titan ist die perfekte Single GPU - für einen absolut überzogenen - ja schon fast unverschämten Preis.
> Die meisten der potentiellen Käufer wissen also auf was sie sich einlassen


Da du ja selber von "überzogenen Preis" redest, kann sie wohl nicht perfekt sein. 

MfG


----------



## cesium137 (28. Februar 2013)

Ja, total überdimensioniert! Und?
Ich kenne Leute die haben eine 100k Küche von Poggenpohl und noch nie darin gekocht!
In manchen Ecken in den USA fahren 500+HP Sportwagen am laufenden Band durch die Gegend. Bei einem Tempolimit von 65mph

Ich habe Spass an überdimensioniertem und teurem

In der Adresszeile meines Browsers steht gerade "extreme.pcgameshardware" - nicht "Geiz ist Geil"

Ich muss den ganzen Tag im Job schon Vernunft sowie höchste Vorsicht walten lassen.
Darf ich mir dann wenigstens in meiner Freizeit einen unvernünftigen Ausgleich schaffen?


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2013)

Du kannst tun und lassen was du willst. Ich stell doch nur ein paar Fragen. Unter anderem wofür man die Titan braucht, wenn man nur Full HD zockt?!? 

MfG


----------



## cesium137 (28. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du kannst tun und lassen was du willst. Ich stell doch nur ein paar Fragen. Unter anderem wofür man die Titan braucht, wenn man nur Full HD zockt?!?
> 
> MfG


 
"braucht"

Ich brauche Atemluft! Und unter Umständen vielleicht mal eine Blutkonserve!

Die Titan brauche ich genausowenig wie einen Spiele PC - oder die PC Games Hardware oder neue Kleidung oder...oder...oder...

Ich finde das Ding geil - ich will das Ding haben - es tut mir nicht weh - und gut ist (kommt übrigens morgen)


----------



## DaStash (28. Februar 2013)

Mhh, ok. Viel Spaß damit. 

p.s: Das extreme vom Extrem-Forum bezieht sich, nach meiner Auffassung, eher auf Leistung und nicht auf Geld. 

MfG


----------



## Verminaard (28. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mhh, ok. Viel Spaß damit.
> 
> p.s: Das extreme vom Extrem-Forum bezieht sich, nach meiner Auffassung, eher auf Leistung und nicht auf Geld.
> 
> MfG


 
Leistung hat die Titan doch reichlich.
Schnellste Single GPU Karte, und trotzdem wird immer wieder das mim Geld ins Spiel gebracht. 

Wie jetzt?


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Du kannst tun und lassen was du willst. Ich stell doch nur ein paar Fragen. Unter anderem wofür man die Titan braucht, wenn man nur Full HD zockt?!?



Bei mir ist es beispielsweise so, dass ich nach Möglichkeit meine Spiele in Full-HD mit 60 Fps in möglichst hohen Settings spielen möchte. Und da reicht manchmal noch nicht mal die Titan. Da wären zwei angebracht


----------



## blackout24 (28. Februar 2013)

Ist von dem GK110 eigentlich auch eine Dual GPU Karte geplant? GTX Titan X2 oder etwas in der Richtung. Ne 90 anhängen lässt sich ja nichtmehr.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ist von dem GK110 eigentlich auch eine Dual GPU Karte geplant?



Angekündigt ist da noch nichts. Ich glaube aber auch nicht daran, das der GK110 im Doppelpack kommt. Dafür sind die "kleinen" Chips einfach besser geeignet.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ist von dem GK110 eigentlich auch eine Dual GPU Karte geplant? GTX Titan X2 oder etwas in der Richtung. Ne 90 anhängen lässt sich ja nichtmehr.


 
Mit 500 Watt TDP?


----------



## blackout24 (28. Februar 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit 500 Watt TDP?


 
Why not?  GTX Titan X2 SuperClocked wassergekühlt im Quad-SLI und ab gehts. Man ist bloss ca. 4000 Euro ärmer und kann sich die Spiele nicht  mehr leisten.


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es beispielsweise so, dass ich nach Möglichkeit meine Spiele in Full-HD mit 60 Fps in möglichst hohen Settings spielen möchte. Und da reicht manchmal noch nicht mal die Titan. Da wären zwei angebracht


Echt?
Ok, ich hatte nur im Hinterkopf, dass man mit einer OC680 "locker" alles bei FullHD auf max spielen kann und auch dann mehr als 45+ fps hat. Deshalb meinte ich ja "ungenutzte" Mehrleistung.  Aber is schon ok, ich für mich verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht, da der Nutzen für mich nicht erkennbar ist also unabhängig vom Preis gesehen, aber jedem das was ihm beliebt. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ok, ich hatte nur im Hinterkopf, dass man mit einer OC680 "locker" alles bei FullHD auf max spielen kann und auch dann mehr als 45+ fps hat.



Bestes Beispiel: C3. da reicht eine 680 OC eben nicht locker für Full-HD und +45 Fps. Und das ist bei einigen anderen games auch so



> Aber is schon ok, ich für mich verstehe den Sinn dahinter nicht, da der Nutzen für mich nicht erkennbar ist also unabhängig vom Preis gesehen, aber jedem das was ihm beliebt.



Der Sinn für mich persönlich liegt unter anderem darin, dass ich Tearing extrem unansehnlich finde und deswegen mit VSync spiele. VSync auf einem 60Hz Screen erfordert 60 Fps, wenn nicht immer auf 30 Fps reduziert werden soll, was wiederum 60 Fps minimal bedeutet, und deswegen brauche ich persönlich verdammt viel GPU Leistung.


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2013)

Aber dafür gibt es bei Nvidia doch adaptive Vsync, welches dann nur noch bei Bedarf eingeschaltet wird. 

p.s.: Auch die Titan schafft im Übrigen die 60fps+ bei Crysis 3 nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber dafür gibt es bei Nvidia doch adaptive Vsync, welches dann nur noch bei Bedarf eingeschaltet wird.



Ja, aber dann hat man ja wieder Tearing, wenn die Fps unter 60 fällt. Ein Teufelskreis . Deswegen lieber konstante 60



> Auch die Titan schafft im Übrigen die 60fps+ bei Crysis 3 nicht.



Das ist richtig. Deswegen führt für mich kein Weg an M-GPU vorbei


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Deswegen führt für mich kein Weg an M-GPU vorbei


Somit schließt sich dieser Gesprächskreis, siehe mein Eingangspost dazu.   

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Somit schließt sich dieser Gesprächskreis, siehe mein Eingangspost dazu.



Dann war die Diskussion ja eine runde Sache


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2013)

Quasi. Was sich allerdings nicht auf das P/L der Titan ableiten läßt, trotz "Luxusbonus" 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

Das stimmt. Über P/L braucht man bei der Titan nicht reden. Entweder man will sie, koste es was es wolle, oder halt eben nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aber dafür gibt es bei Nvidia doch adaptive Vsync, welches dann nur noch bei Bedarf eingeschaltet wird.


 
RadeonPro kann das auch - und es kann sogar Vsync mit beliebigen FPS-Raten und Framelimit erzwingen. Ich hab zum Beispiel Deus Ex 3 auf 50 FPS limitiert und trotzdem funktionierendes Vsync.


----------



## Kuma77 (1. März 2013)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, aber dann hat man ja wieder Tearing, wenn die Fps unter 60 fällt. Ein Teufelskreis . Deswegen lieber konstante 60



Wahrscheinlich ist es auch davon abhängig, wie empfindlich man auf Tearing reagiert. Ich scheine da nicht so empfindlich zu sein, denn ich bemerke es kaum, es sei denn es ist ausnahmsweise mal stark ausgeprägt, dann nehme ich es wahr. Ansonsten jedoch finde ich es vernachläßigbar.

BF3, D3, WOW, Borderlands 2, Hawken spiele ich nicht nur in den max Einstellungen sondern auch noch mit Downsampling von 2880x1620 und lasse mir dabei keine Frames anzeigen und muss sagen, das ich keinerlei Tearing (für mich persönlich) und Ruckeln feststellen kann, bzw. für mich nicht so stark in Erscheinung tritt, das es mich stört (Tearing).


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

Kuma77 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es auch davon abhängig, wie empfindlich man auf Tearing reagiert. Ich scheine da nicht so empfindlich zu sein, denn ich bemerke es kaum, es sei denn es ist ausnahmsweise mal stark ausgeprägt, dann nehme ich es wahr. Ansonsten jedoch finde ich es vernachläßigbar.



Ich bin da sehr empfindlich. Irgendwie stört es mich extrem, wenn das Bild ständig zerreisst. 
Aber klar, das sieht natürlich jeder anders.


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2013)

Irgendwie hab ich Tearing Probleme nur auf dem Fernseher(mit meiner Nvidia). Beim Monitor(Mit meiner AMD) auch null Probleme.
Nach intensiver Recherche ist mir aufgefallen das Nvidia da eher mit zu kämpfen hat. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (1. März 2013)

Kann gut sein


----------



## NickScrewball (5. März 2013)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das extreme vom Extrem-Forum bezieht sich, nach meiner Auffassung, eher auf Leistung und nicht auf Geld.


 Nunja, es sieht im Moment so aus als sei die Titan das gewaltigste verfügbare Grafikschlachtschiff auf dem Markt, von daher auf jeden Fall "extreme" !
Leider habe ich bis dato noch keine Spieletests gesehen (und das heisst ja hier pc GAMES hardware) was mich zweifeln lässt das die Karte tatsächlich auch in dem Bereich um den es geht ein solches Monster ist! 
Im Moment sieht es aus als sei Sie eher für Leute die professionell mit Grafik arbeiten oder für gut situierte Enthusiasten..!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. März 2013)

NickScrewball schrieb:


> Leider habe ich bis dato noch keine Spieletests gesehen (und das heisst ja hier pc GAMES hardware) was mich zweifeln lässt das die Karte tatsächlich auch in dem Bereich um den es geht ein solches Monster ist!



Natürlich gibt es hier auf PCGH schon Spieletests, in denen die Titan beteiligt ist. Die Karte ist ein Monster, auch in Spielen. Nur die 690 ist noch schneller, bzw. die 7990.


----------



## NickScrewball (8. März 2013)

Habe mir heute die Papercopy der pcgh besorgt und die Tests gelesen, und stimme mit deiner Einschätzung überein:
Die Karte ist definitiv ein Monster!

Allerdings steht da auch wen NVidiA als Zielgruppe im Auge hat, und diese Einschätzung deckt sich mit einer von mir an anderer Stelle geäusserten:
Erwachsene Spieler mit dem nötigen Kleingeld und Freude daran!

So unfassbar die Karte ist, damit fällt Sie für mich leider aus dem Rahmen...
Schade!


----------



## ATB (8. März 2013)

Von allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe scheint die Titan meiner Meinung nach ein P/L-Verhätnis von "befriedigend" zu haben. Aber sowas kann sich natürlich nur jemand leisten, der "massiv" Geld verdient. Allerdings würde mich trotzdem ein Benchmark zwischen Referenzdesign und OC-Variante interessieren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. März 2013)

DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Von allem, was ich bisher gelesen habe scheint die Titan meiner Meinung nach ein P/L-Verhätnis von "befriedigend" zu haben.


 
Bestenfalls "mangelhaft" ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (10. März 2013)

Naja, ich würde sagen "ausreichend". Immerhin bekommt man die schnellste Single-GPU, die jemals gebaut wurde. Nach oben hin wird das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis halt nunmal schlechter.


----------



## DerPate1235 (11. März 2013)

Ich habe die Superclocked Edition bestellt, die heute in Versand gehen soll.
Vllt. kann ich euch dann ja mal sagen ob es sich lohnt. Da ich momentan eine GTX 680 Lightning habe.


----------



## NickScrewball (15. März 2013)

DerPate1235 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Superclocked Edition bestellt, die heute in Versand gehen soll.
> Vllt. kann ich euch dann ja mal sagen ob es sich lohnt. Da ich momentan eine GTX 680 Lightning habe.


 
Und damit hast du meinen Neid und meine Bewunderung sicher! Nach den gelesen Benchmarks bleibt nur noch folgendes zu sagen:

VIEL Spass!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. März 2013)

Und: Dass deine Geldbörse sich bald wieder füllen wird 

Viel Spaß mit der Karte


----------

